# Fischabfälle



## Forellej (26. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen !

Wenn ich am Forellenteich angeln gehe, nehme ich meistens normale Portionsforellen oder ab und zu auch kleinere (Ess-) Afrowelse (um die 60-70cm) für die Küche mit. Da ja hierbei immer ganz normale Fischabfäll e anfallen und die Tonne nicht jeden Tag geleert wird, wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr vielleicht eine einfachere Lösung kennt damit die Fischabfäll nicht all zu lange die Mülltonne voll stinken .

Also kurz geaagt :

Wie entsorgt ihr eure Fischabfälle?


Ich würde mich über Antworten freuen


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischabfälle*

Einfrieren und dann am Mülltonnen-Leerungstag möglichst kurz vor Abholung in die Tonne werfen.


----------



## Forellej (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischabfälle*

Gute Idee werde ich mal ausprobieren !

Würde es theoretisch auch funktionieren, wenn man die Fischabfälle einvakuumiert ? Dann müsste man doch eigentlich auch nichts mehr riechen können oder ?


----------



## Andal (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischabfälle*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Einfrieren und dann am Mülltonnen-Leerungstag möglichst kurz vor Abholung in die Tonne werfen.



Entweder so, das ist vorbildlich, oder du wirfst sie dem Nachbarn in die Tonne... :m


----------



## phirania (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischabfälle*

Man könnte ja auch seine eigenen Maden damit züchten...:q:q


----------



## Forellej (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischabfälle*



phirania schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch seine eigenen Maden damit züchten...:q:q



Alles schon unfreiwillig passiert trotz mehrerer Tüten


----------



## wolfgang f. (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischabfälle*

|bigeyes#cna ja, was das jetzt mit Rezepten zu tun hat?;+
Hättest Du z.B. ein Rezept für die Verwertung der Karkassen gesucht, wärs unter Rezepte ja noch passend gewesen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischabfälle*

Ins Klo, runterspülen und weg ist der Kram. Alternativ in den Kamin werfen, falls vorhanden oder die Katzen füttern oder den Kram nachts im Nachbargarten vergraben...das Zeug in eine Plastiktüte stecken und per Post an einen gehassten Mitmenschen schicken oder.....es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten wie man das Zeug schnell los wird |supergri


----------



## Forellenberti (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischabfälle*

Also ich wickel sie in Zeitungspapier, dann in eine Tüte und einfrieren. Am Abfuhrtag in den Müll. Im Spätjahr ist ein Jäger dankbare Abnehmer.


----------



## Stulle (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischabfälle*

Oder mal den Betreiber fragen wo man das entsorgen kann?


----------



## Angelmann67 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischabfälle*

Moin Moin

 @D1985 geile Idee.

 Mit den Resten auf Aal ansitzen oder Barsche zuppeln.
 Selbst schon probiert, das funtzt.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## sandrino (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fischabfälle*

...aber vor dem Entsorgen eine leckeren Fond draus kochen. 

Aber irgendwann hat man dann genug Fond, nicht wahr?


----------



## Franky (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fischabfälle*



sandrino schrieb:


> ...aber vor dem Entsorgen eine *leckeren* Fond draus kochen.
> 
> Aber irgendwann hat man dann genug Fond, nicht wahr?



Für "lecker" kommt ganz drauf an, was man für "Abfälle" nimmt! :m


----------



## Mxxks (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fischabfälle*

Da wo ich meine Forellen angle hab ich das Problem nicht. Ich nehme meine Fische fertig ausgenommen mit nach Hause. Die Innereien entsorgt der Forellenteichbesitzer.

Gruß Maeks


----------



## phirania (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fischabfälle*

Wenn man einen eigenden Garten hat,als Dünger untergraben..


----------



## Kochtopf (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fischabfälle*

Plastiktüte -> Tüte zuknoten -> schwarze Tonne (hier für Haus- und Biomüll)

Die steht draussen, weit weg von Haus und ich glaube nicht dassder  Rest der Hausgemeinschaft seine Fleischabfälle einfriert und dann am abholtag wegwirft. Ist schliesslich ne Mülltonne und kein Darkroom


----------



## Jose (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fischabfälle*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Einfrieren und dann am Mülltonnen-Leerungstag möglichst kurz vor Abholung in die Tonne werfen.




so mache ich das auch - es sei denn, ich komm zwischenzeitlich nochmal ans wasser (rhein:k), dann nehm ich das mit und mache krähen und möven satt.

voll illegal. 

die vögel kacken drauf. 

ich auch.


----------



## Ossipeter (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fischabfälle*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Plastiktüte -> Tüte zuknoten -> schwarze Tonne (hier für Haus- und Biomüll)
> 
> Die steht draussen, weit weg von Haus und ich glaube nicht dassder  Rest der Hausgemeinschaft seine Fleischabfälle einfriert und dann am abholtag wegwirft. Ist schliesslich ne Mülltonne und kein Darkroom



Das gibt garantiert "Mecker"! Die Schmeißfliegen beißen sich durch die Plastiktüten durch und legen ihre Eier ab. Ein paar Tage später wimmelt es vor lauter Maden und stinkenden Fischabfall.#q


----------



## Kochtopf (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fischabfälle*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Das gibt garantiert "Mecker"! Die Schmeißfliegen beißen sich durch die Plastiktüten durch und legen ihre Eier ab. Ein paar Tage später wimmelt es vor lauter Maden und stinkenden Fischabfall.#q


Bisher gab es in zwei Jahren kein Mecker.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------

